# unable to paste my screenshot into my emails (Outlook or Hotmail).



## Pee (30 Mar 2008)

I'm unable to paste my screenshot into my emails (Outlook or Hotmail). I use Zapgrab to select the image and can paste it to a word or powerpoint document but not to my email. It means I have to select the screenshot then paste to word then save and then email.

What can be wrong with my email settings or could be be an anti-virus issue?

System - Win XP
A/V - AVG
Spyware - AVG Spyware


----------



## Jethro (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: Pasting Screenshots*

As far as I know, Hotmail does not permit you to paste images into messages. You have to attach them or use Photo Upload to attach. (I can receive messages with images embedded so I assume that's because they are created in another email programme?)

So I don't think you have anything wrong with your settings on Hotmail.

I rarely use Outlook and don't have it on this machine but you may need to make sure you have a rich text setting? Someone else may fill you in since I can't test it until I'm at home again.

Cheers.


----------



## wishbone (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: Pasting Screenshots*

Not sure for Hotmail as it's web-based, but if you're using Outlook you should be able to copy and paste by doing a screen grab with the PrntScreen functionality of your computer.  For mine for example I need to press the FunctionKey and then Prnt Screen key, then go to Outlook, choose New Message, put the cursor into the body of the message and do Control-V or Edit Paste.  If you just want to do a screen shot of the current application press the Alt Tab also ie press Alt tab, Function Key and Prnt Screen all together and then into Outlook and Ctrl V - works fine for me.


----------



## Technologist (31 Mar 2008)

Pee said:


> I'm unable to paste my screenshot into my emails (Outlook or Hotmail). I use Zapgrab to select the image and can paste it to a word or powerpoint document but not to my email. It means I have to select the screenshot then paste to word then save and then email.


In outlook, what format is the mail (plain text, RTF or HTML)?

If you're in plain text mode, that might explain it.


----------



## Pee (31 Mar 2008)

Jethro said:


> As far as I know, Hotmail does not permit you to paste images into messages.Cheers.


 
Well that explains Hotmail, Thanks anyway



wishbone said:


> Not sure for Hotmail as it's web-based, but if you're using Outlook you should be able to copy and paste by doing a screen grab with the PrntScreen functionality of your computer. For mine for example I need to press the FunctionKey and then Prnt Screen key, then go to Outlook, choose New Message, put the cursor into the body of the message and do Control-V or Edit Paste. If you just want to do a screen shot of the current application press the Alt Tab also ie press Alt tab, Function Key and Prnt Screen all together and then into Outlook and Ctrl V - works fine for me.


 
It doesn't matter whether I use PrintScreen or ZapGrab I'm unable to paste. I prefer ZapGrab because you can select just the section you require.



Technologist said:


> In outlook, what format is the mail (plain text, RTF or HTML)?
> 
> If you're in plain text mode, that might explain it.


 
The format is (if I'm checking this correctly) Rich Text (HTML).

Thanks to all of you for your help so far.


----------

